# Multi Fighter Sig Request



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey guys I'm looking for a sweet sig to put in with some of my favorite fighters. I've sent PM's to a few people but no one got back to me so I figured maybe someone on here can help me out. I dont use any of my points so I'll be happy to share the wealth with the sig that I use. Thanks guys

Fighters to add:
Karo Parysian
Amir Sadollah
Carlos Condit
Chris Leben
Frank Mir


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

You must be a Paid Member to have your Sig request done.


----------

